# Wind destroyed my set up...



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

As most of you know I have been whinning about not being able to set up for Halloween because I bought a new house and have not gotten the fence up yet or the security lights, So I decide that I am going to atleast set up by my front door where it is safe, (had 2 dirt bikes stolen when I first moved in and some other trouble.) Anyway... My daughter and I set up some stuff and it was looking really cool. we ofcourse moved stuff from one place to the other over and over til we got it right and we stayed outside with it working til like 10:30pm (I think we started about 10am) Sooo here is what happened...



















Most of the things in this picwere moved to better spots (thats my daughter corpsing) she WILLINGLY helped me :O)

Then at 4 am I hear something banging on the window pretty hard and run out to see that the wind is beating the heck out of my stuff.
end result...

my neighbors trampoline



























That use to be a head stone!

Thankfully none of my irreplaceable things were out there, but I have lots to fix. 
Do you think it is a sign?! haha 
I'll try try again but gosh it is frustrating!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WTH!!? How strong were the winds!!??
And how do *I* get my 11 year old daughter to corpse my bluckies?? 
What a cool kid.

d5


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

How is your neighbor's insurance? They will be paying for damages, no?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Sorry to see this.Strong winds are a nightmare for those of us who decorate. I've had to bring a few tombstones in, and even repair a couple of them so far, and we haven't even had really strong gusts. Hopefully it won't happen to you again. The stuff you did looks great!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I am feeling your pain. I have already had to repair a column twice due to winds. Nothing like what you experienced but still I understand the frustration.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's to bad AZ..
Glad it wasn't the house.
but cool your daughter helped out.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It only takes one blow hard to kill the party.


----------



## javamike9 (Aug 11, 2008)

I feel you pain too. I am in Colorado, and it snowed last night!!! I was really hoping it would hold off till after halloween.

Love the grilled corpse - can I copy?


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Im sorry. I know how long we fanatics can take just to set up a tombstone let alone a couple props...and I bet you probably would of moved it all around again when you brought the bigger stuff out because I know i will.


----------



## HELLRIDER304 (Sep 28, 2008)

man that really blows. the wind took out my newly finished 8ft. obelisk sunday morn. I feel your pain. good with the repairs


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

I feel your pain.. The cold front came thru this afternoon with 33 MPH winds and I was holding my breath that my display was staying in my front yard. If I lived closer I would come help you. And really sorry to hear about the Motorcycles.. I hope you get it all fixed up and ready for the big day. 
Brian


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry to see the mess - Wish you Speedy Repairs!


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Its the one thing that always worries me when putting my stuff outside, WIND!!! Sorry to see what happened, thank god you didnt have your irreplacable props out. Ive always waited until halloween night to bring out my more expensive/larger props because 2 years ago my columns were damaged in a wind storm. Good luck with the repairs and cant wait to see the re-do!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

So far so good in So Cal. Santa Ana winds have been down compared to last year. I swear is must have been windy here for like 4 months! It was windy today, but they say it's ending and hopefully we'll make it through the big day with out any more. However, they did mention possible chance of rain next week...I hope not!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Weird that I come across this thread now... wind is just *howling* outside... glad I don't have any props out there or they'd be taking wing. Sorry to hear about all of you getting windbeaten... salvage what you can and batten them hatches down and I hope they stay put!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just spent 2 hours yesterday fixing my stuff. The wind blows LOL. No more styro for big things is my motto. Too much work for it to get ruined by rain and wind. Im really sorry about your display, but you will fix it and make it even better.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> It only takes one blow hard to kill the party.


Ha ha haaa!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone, they said that the wind would stop last night around 6pm and it is still here, so I haven't attempted to repair anything yet, I am thinking wood for my tombstones now and all bodies pvc and staked into the ground, my pumpkin guy is on pvc and is still standing!! haha

Debbie5 - They said that gusts were 40 mph but I think it was harder than that!!
It was her 1st corpse!! I'm so proud.

Eldritch - No, the neighbors trampoline didn't actually do any damage to my yard, it was all the darn winds fault, to bad the wind can't pay for damages!!

Javamike9 - Copy away ;o) snow already!! wow

Hahaha Halloween Zombie So true!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Depends on which area of the country each person lives in, in order to make weather adjustments. PVC here in IL does not stay bendable because of cold weather, instead it shatters. That has to be taken into account here, for instance, where in warmer climates pvc props can have that neat bobbing springy look (like zombie arms). Also, it rules out pvc pneumatics, etc. Because of snow, motors can bind up, and so on.

Looks like you'll have to contend with wind. Rebar works well hammered into the ground like stakes. Then you may try using tie lines.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry about the wind. Although I wish we only had the wind. We are experiencing snow in Ontario.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Like Kanye West would say, Build it stronger, faster. By the way I don't endorse Kanye but the song fits for your situation!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

I feel your pain too. Just lost three tombstones the other night to the wind. Hope it gets better!


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

I just stepped outside today to find 5 of our walls blown down by the wind and we open in a few hours at dusk.

We've also lost some of our tombstones and my Grim Reaper prop was blown over.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry about your mess. The wind is a bear to deal with this time of year. I don't think any of us set up our props only once. Just one year though, I'd like to see what it feels like not to have to continually set up and repair things.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

We had to make a decision of not opening tonight and we will open tomorrow.

We repaired everything that was destroyed and have even complete things that we hadn't completed before.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

My sympathies! That wind gets some of our stuff each year.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I feel your pain. Yesterday I was getting ready for a party when I glanced out the door and not only were my tombstones all toppled, but my columns as well as my two seven foot tall monster mud grim reapers were laying on the ground. I almost cried. The winds I guess were up to 25 mph yesterday and those reapers had never even budged before. It took us three solid hours of drilling, screwing, nailing, using rebar and tape to fix it for the party. Everything is damaged and I have the newspaper and TV station coming in a few days. Now we have pouring rain which we never have. 

Good luck to you. I hope you get everything fixed in time.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

We all feel your pain. The Wind Master took out one section
of my cemetery fence, and blew the head stones around.
I still havn't found three of them. I think they landed in
Dave the Deads yard


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my sympathies! a cold front just came in down here in San Antonio. I'd take the cold over the wind! best wishes on the repairs!


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

We've gotten almost everything fixed and we're all set to open up tonight.We put roofs on all the paths and rooms now so if it does rain tonight none of our guests will get wet.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

OK who sent the wind up here...Huh Huh
50 mph plus winds my poor tents almost took flight ..
They did move over about 10 feet. Came home from work and the fridge is sitting in the yard all by it's lonesome.
We now have them tied down to a truck and a jeep plus 4 nylon ropes and 2 chains.
supposed to be like this till 1 am...then on top of that snow. that will melt,but now I have to redo everything I set up already grrr. And that's only if the tents stay otherwise they are coming down and I'll only have the graveyard and the screen house out there..lucky the screenhouse it attached to house.


----------

